
Ask HN: Subscriptions Worth Paying For - foogazi
Thinking about paywalled links shared here:<p>What does HN subscribe to, what do you find worth paying for?<p>Also what would sources would you pay for even if they were free?<p>Currently I get the Washington Post with an Amazon Prime discount and just reactivated Apple News+ to get the WSJ<p>I’m not a news junkie but interested in some higher order thoughts and trends
======
mtmail
[https://spiegel.de/](https://spiegel.de/)

The big German news magazine now offers an ad-free version for 5 Euro/month
(5.50 USD). Same content, same URLs, and there's still some premium articles
you can pay extra for (5 Euro I think, long-form articles of their print
magazine). The ad-free version really has all tracking pixels and ads removed.
It's the first month and unproven business model but I wanted to support the
approach.

